# Mathews Hyperlite



## Lance Wolken (Jan 18, 2008)

*Hyperlite*

According to my dealer its just a DXT with a cable slide.

Lance


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

The Hyperlite is an awesome bow, I bought one for my wife as soon as they were released, she loves it. It is basicly a DXT with a cable slide instead of rollerguard, and the riser is shaped a little different, rounded in the front which seems much nicer. I like it better than the DXT. 

For a person looking for a light bow that shoots as good as a heavier bow, it's probably the best thing out there, the 325 IBO rating is impressive for how nice it shoots.


----------



## BLUE72CAMARO (Feb 12, 2009)

I shot this bow and about everything else before I ordered my new 32" AlphaMax. The final four bows that it came down to were the hyperlite, dxt, and 32 & 35 Alphamax. In the end the hyperlite seemed to have a touch more vibration and the 32" alpha just felt better in my hands than the 35" and dxt.


----------



## bbell31 (Dec 16, 2008)

*great treestand bow*

i just ordered one...short, light, quiet, smooth, fast, shock free...greeeeeeeeeeat bow


----------



## adventuregeorge (Mar 7, 2007)

The Hyperlite in my opinion, is the best bow for the money right now. I can't see spending almost a grand for and over priced Alpha max. The alpha max shot like crap it was louder than the Hyperlite and DXT. For that matter I thought the Reezin was the worst of the 4 bows I had shot. It was the loudest, had the most kick, and the draw cycle was like you left your bow outside in the hot sun, kicked around in a sand box and tried to draw it. 

The Hyperlite is quite fast and thought it was quiet. The draw force was smoother than the Alpha Max and the DXT. There wasn't that hard drop off at the end where feel the "clunk" at the very end of the draw cycle.

Bottom line you won't be dissapointed.... :darkbeer:


----------



## sundad35 (Feb 6, 2009)

Interesting thoughts you guys have...I in fact just bought this bow about a month ago and love it to death. It truly is a light, quiet, smooth, fast shooting bow that no one would be disappointed with...


----------



## The_Barber (Feb 6, 2009)

I think this bow is great. I shot it and the DXT side by side at Big 4 Outdoors in Mill Creek, PA. The DXT didn't feel as comfortable to me, and I could feel some handshock. Also, I'm a small framed guy (5' 4") so the lightweight bow felt really easy to handle/manuever. No noticeable hand shock, fairly quiet, fast, comfortable, excellent draw cycle (no clunk), solid back wall, and no negatives that I could find.

I'm buying a new bow soon. The Hyperlite is one of my top three choices at this time. I also like the Bowtech Equalizer and the Hoyt AM32.


----------



## mighty mite (Oct 2, 2008)

*short ATA bows*

HI I am also short stature at 5'3" and like short ATA bows for hunting. right now I have A bowtech mighty mite, As the name ses... Not shure what my next bow is going to be thought. I figure what is the difernce in a 6 foot person shooting a 33" ATA and me shooting a 30" or less ATA? Ore am i wrong.


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

mighty mite said:


> HI I am also short stature at 5'3" and like short ATA bows for hunting. right now I have A bowtech mighty mite, As the name ses... Not shure what my next bow is going to be thought. I figure what is the difernce in a 6 foot person shooting a 33" ATA and me shooting a 30" or less ATA? Ore am i wrong.


I think you're right, I have a 29 inch draw and shoot a drenalin (33 ATA), I have shot a DXT, and with my draw length, the string angle across my face back to my anchor is pretty flat, and makes it difficult for me to be comfortable at full draw.

My wife shoots a hyperlight, and with her shorter draw, the string angle is perfect for her, very similar to how my drenalin is for me. I think the short ATA bow would fit you're stature just fine.


----------

